# Hacksaw Ridge Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

* Home Theater Shack and Lionsgate Films are pleased to announce yet ANOTHER Blu-ray Giveaway Contest. This time we’re offering a Dolby Atmos encoded film that’s loaded with reference audio (and the 2.40:1 video encode is equal to the task)! One lucky HTS members will win a sealed 4K/Blu-ray Combo-Pack review copy of Hacksaw Ridge. This thrilling war film documents WWII Army Medic Desomd T. Doss and his decision to follow the path of a Conscientious Objector.*

Many thanks to the kind folks at Lionsgate and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mr. Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.

*Entry qualification is plain and simple:*
If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *February 1, 2017*) and live in the Continental U.S, then simply type "IN" (below) and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from February 15, 2017 through 8AM EST February 21, 2017 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on February 21, 2017). Rules and Regulations subject to change without notice.

Click *here* to discuss this Giveaway!

Thanks everyone and thanks for hanging around on HTS! :wink2:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

In!!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

IN


----------



## johnnybon (Mar 24, 2015)

IN


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

"IN"


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

IN


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

In!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

In like Flynn!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

IN. Thanks Todd.


----------



## NickRo (Apr 15, 2015)

IN


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

IN


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

IN


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*In*



.


----------



## David Ramsey (Feb 2, 2017)

In


----------

